# So schaut es aus



## bike (14 Januar 2015)

Zur Information:

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...en-alltaegliche-unzufriedenheit-13369494.html


bike


----------



## StructuredTrash (14 Januar 2015)

Na, da können wir ja beruhigt sein, dass in Dresden auch nicht mehr Menschen gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes auf die Strasse gehen als in anderen Städten. Der Rest sollte aber schleunigst darüber nachdenken, ob er im richtigen Zug mitmarschiert.


----------



## Aventinus (15 Januar 2015)

Bei PEGUMP könnte wahrscheinlich fast jeder mitmarschieren...


----------



## bike (15 Januar 2015)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Na, da können wir ja beruhigt sein, dass in Dresden auch nicht mehr Menschen gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes auf die Strasse gehen als in anderen Städten. Der Rest sollte aber schleunigst darüber nachdenken, ob er im richtigen Zug mitmarschiert.



Lange habe ich mir überlegt ob dir antworten soll.
Zuerst wurden alle in Dresden als Braune Spinner verunglimpft.
Jetzt haben sich Leute die Mühe? gemacht nachzufragen und das Ergebnis?
Wieder falsch, denn es passt ja nicht in das Klischee.

Bei einer Diskuskussion wurde ein sehr guter vergleich gezogen.
Eine Seite 25 000, andere Seite 15 000 Menschen. das ist wie wenn Heere aufeinander losgelassen werden.
Und ich Einfallspinsel dachte, solche Art von Krieg sei vorbei.


bike


----------



## StructuredTrash (15 Januar 2015)

Ich habe den gekillten Thread mitverfolgt und teile durchaus Deine Meinung, dass der Protest gegen die zunehmende Entfremdung zwischen Politik und Bürgern positiv zu werten ist. Unter dem Motto von PEGIDA erscheint er mir aber fragwürdig, vor allem liefert er den Regierenden eine Steilvorlage, um die Bewegung in die braune Ecke zu stellen und so auf bewährte Weise zu entsorgen.


----------



## bike (15 Januar 2015)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> ... vor allem liefert er den Regierenden  eine Steilvorlage, um die Bewegung in die braune Ecke zu stellen und so  auf bewährte Weise zu entsorgen.



Das haben wir ja erlebt. 
Ich will und wollte nie jemand persönlich an die Wäsche.(dazu habe ich meine Freundin)
Es liegt an meiner angeborenen Naitivität vielleicht, dass ich von Technikern oder Ingenieuren oder allen Menschen die mit Technik zu tun haben, eine rationale Denke voraussetze.

Ich möchte neutrale Informationen bekannt machen die uns aufgefallen sind.
Wie oft geschieht es, dass man vom Tagesgeschehen so belegt ist, dass man vieles drum herum aus den Augen verliert?
Jeder der aus weitwech zurück nach Deutschland kommt ist oft erstaunt was hier so angeht.


bike


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2015)

wenn 2/3 der angesprochenen die Interviewmitwirkung verweigern ist es eine repräsentative Umfrage?
Interessanter Ansatz, in der Tat - hier mal eine kritische Auseinandersetzung mit dieser "Studie": http://www.stefan-niggemeier.de/blo...-demonstranten-lehnen-teilnahme-an-studie-ab/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2015)

vor allen Dingen sollten die selbsternannten "Nicht-Braunen" nicht Begriffe nutzen die Nationalsozialitisch vorbelastet sind 
und schon garnicht im gleichen Stil verwenden.



> Lügenpresse ist ein polemisch gebrauchter und diffamierend gemeinter Begriff für mediale Erzeugnisse, der sich seit der Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts nachweisen lässt. Zunächst in religiösen Kontexten genannt, verschob sich die Verwendung des Wortes mit der Entstehung eines deutschen Nationalstaats im 19. Jahrhundert auf die politischen Gegnerstaaten. Damit begann seine Verwendung im nationalistischen Sinne.
> 
> In der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus diente der Begriff unter anderem zur Denunziation der Kritiker des Nationalsozialismus als Kommunisten und Juden und der Behauptung einer Steuerung der Presse durch das „Weltjudentum“. Das Wort wurde nach dem Ende des Zweiten Weltkriegs im Jahr 1945 im Kalten Krieg zur Diffamierung der jeweiligen Gegenseite benutzt. In der 68er-Bewegung fand es als Bezeichnung für die Springer-Presse Verwendung.


----------



## bike (16 Januar 2015)

Bei einer Patientbefragung in der Uniklinik rechst der Isar haben 40% der Patienten genatwortet. Sind das auch Braune oder Verweigerer?
Darf man die auch nicht auswerten? Weil es ja nicht repräsentativ ist?
Jede einzelne  Meinung ist wichtig und wenn es mir nicht passt muss ich mich einsetzen, dass der oder die seine eigene Meinung zumindest hinterfragt und muss auch es auch ertragen.

Zu dem Zitat von Helmut:
Es ist völlig sinnfrei immer wieder den selben Mist aus der Tüte zu ziehen.
Wird wirklich neutral berichtet?
Wenn ich die Bilder aus Paris sehe, wo die Politiker in einer anderen Straße ohne die Leute die wirklich trauern in die Kamera geschaut haben....
Ein Präsident der für Pressfreiheit in Paris war (wegen den schönen Bildern) und in seinem Land das Netz abschaltet....

Die Begründung von den Tagesthemen, warum nicht die Wahrheit berichtet wurde, sind eine echte Lüge. 
Ehrlichkeit ist etwas anderes.
Warum berichten die nicht ehrlich?
Wie nennst du das?


bike


----------



## vierlagig (16 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Bei einer Patientbefragung in der Uniklinik rechst der Isar haben 40% der Patienten genatwortet. Sind das auch Braune oder Verweigerer?
> Darf man die auch nicht auswerten? Weil es ja nicht repräsentativ ist?
> Jede einzelne  Meinung ist wichtig und wenn es mir nicht passt muss ich mich einsetzen, dass der oder die seine eigene Meinung zumindest hinterfragt und muss auch es auch ertragen.



du hast NICHTS verstanden


----------



## bike (16 Januar 2015)

So bewertest du?
Wenn wir als Kind keine Antwort mehr hatten, dann haben wir mit dem Fuß aufgestampft und wurden bockig.

Ich denke, du hast nicht richtig gelesen.
Aber das ist deine eigene Entscheidung.
Schade.


bike


----------



## UniMog (16 Januar 2015)

Teil 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GayNmzSHDvw

Teil 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgPBtenPpvw

Teil 3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-P2d7lj2HE

Teil 4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abjrlqyZZ6c


Die zunehmende Entfremdung zwischen Politik und Bürgern den Kram kennen wir ja schon länger als 25 Jahre
Ich denke eher das unsere Probleme und die Ängste der Leute in den Beiträgen es mehr auf den Punkt bringt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2015)

Soll dieser Thread gleich in den Müll oder soll er erst noch weiter wachsen.  Hier schreiben die gleichen Experten wie im anderen Thread und er geht in die gleiche Richtung... also kann das weg  ...

Sucht Euch ein politisches Forum um Euch eure Verschwörungslinks um die Ohren zu hauen und euer rechtes sowie linkes Gedankengut breitzutreten.


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (16 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Soll dieser Thread gleich in den Müll oder soll er erst noch weiter wachsen.  Hier schreiben die gleichen Experten wie im anderen Thread und er geht in die gleiche Richtung... also kann das weg  ...
> 
> Sucht Euch ein politisches Forum um Euch eure Verschwörungslinks um die Ohren zu hauen und euer rechtes sowie linkes Gedankengut breitzutreten.




Wieso hältst du denn eine Rubrik, die sich schon explizit "Stammtisch" nennt, ungeeignet für eine politische Diskussion?

Zum Thema: Ich glaube eine neutrale Berichterstattung in den Medien ist sehr selten, da immer jeweils die Tendenzen des Chefredakteurs eine Rolle spielen. Gewisse Magazine sind schon nicht unschuldig an einer immer stärker aufkeimenden Islamophobie mit reißerischen Titeln wie "Die dunkle Seite des Islam", "Allahs blutiges Land", "Kann der Islam Freiheit" usw. Man schlägt kräftig in bestehende Kerben um in erster Linie zu verkaufen...

Gruß Christian


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2015)

Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler schrieb:


> Wieso hältst du denn eine Rubrik, die sich schon explizit "Stammtisch" nennt, ungeeignet für eine politische Diskussion?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian



Weil es keine Diskussion ist. Du kannst weder mit den extrem rechten noch mit den extrem linken vernünftig diskutieren. Die sind mit ihren Ansichten einfach zu verbohrt und denken ihre Weltanschauungen sei die einzig wäre.... Das haben sie übrigens mit Religionen gemeinsam....


----------



## norustnotrust (16 Januar 2015)

Ich möchte Lipplandstern recht geben. Ich finde eine Diskussion wie sie hier geführt wird schadet eher dem eigentlichen Sinn des Forums (=sich über Automation auszutauschen) als dass es diesem dienlich ist.  Stammtisch schön und gut aber es ist imho falsch die Reichweite des Forums der politischen Arbeit des einen oder anderen hier zur Verfügung zu stellen. Schließlich ist man ja auch beim Thema Werbung/Schleichwerbung richtigerweise sehr streng (obwohl diese dem Forumsthema viel näher ist)


----------



## bike (16 Januar 2015)

Eines nur zur Information:
Ich bin bestimmt nicht rechts.
Bei unseren Demos gegen Pershing und Nachrüstung wurde ich leider? mehrmals eingebuchtet.
Und alles einstampfen bringt das was?
Ich wollte nicht dass es wieder in diese Richtung ausartet.
Ich denke ein Stammtisch muss das abkönnen und was ist wirklich falsch?

bike


----------



## UniMog (16 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Weil es keine Diskussion ist. Du kannst weder mit den extrem rechten noch mit den extrem linken vernünftig diskutieren. Die sind mit ihren Ansichten einfach zu verbohrt und denken ihre Weltanschauungen sei die einzig wäre.... Das haben sie übrigens mit Religionen gemeinsam....



Da bin ich ja froh das Du Ahnung von einer Diskussion hast..... und zu meinem Link..... 4-teilige Dokumentarserie von Zvi Yehezkeli und David Deryi ...... Das sind wirklich "rechte Typen"


----------



## bike (16 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Weil es keine Diskussion ist. Du kannst weder mit den extrem rechten noch mit den extrem linken vernünftig diskutieren. Die sind mit ihren Ansichten einfach zu verbohrt und denken ihre Weltanschauungen sei die einzig wäre.... Das haben sie übrigens mit Religionen gemeinsam....



Schön, dass du das so siehst.
Aber ist wirklich so?
Wer schiebt denn solche Threats in die selbe Ecke und das so lange bis diese weggeworfen werden?

Was ist falsch, das bisher geschrieben wurde?
Hast du Bedenken, dass es auch bei euch unruhig wird und willst daher eine echte Diskussion verhindern und dich dem "Mainstraem" anpassen?  


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja froh das Du Ahnung von einer Diskussion hast..... und zu meinem Link..... 4-teilige Dokumentarserie von Zvi Yehezkeli und David Deryi ...... Das sind wirklich "rechte Typen"



Ich hab mir diese Links nicht angeschaut. Interessiert mich auch nicht. Jedenfalls ist dein Meinungsbild ziemlich weit rechts einzuordnen. Oder willst du das bestreiten ?  Zu einer AntiFa-Demo gehst du jedenfalls nicht   Ist mir auch wurscht... Ich hab meine Meinung verwirre mich nicht mit Fakten.


----------



## bike (16 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab mir diese Links nicht angeschaut. Interessiert mich auch nicht. Jedenfalls ist dein Meinungsbild ziemlich weit rechts einzuordnen. Oder willst du das bestreiten ?  Zu einer AntiFa-Demo gehst du jedenfalls nicht   Ist mir auch wurscht... Ich hab meine Meinung verwirre mich nicht mit Fakten.



Ich lade dich gern am Sonntag zu uns in die Kirche.
Da sind alle dunkelbraun und dumm, so wird dein Klischee bestätigt.

Wobei, wenn ich ehrlich bin, da sind fast alle echt Klasse, klug und aufgeschlossen für alles was gesellschaftlich geschieht.

Sorry ich vergass, kirche ist doof, wie du ja schon mehrmals bestätigt hast 


bike


----------



## UniMog (16 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Interessiert mich auch nicht.
> Jedenfalls ist dein Meinungsbild ziemlich weit rechts einzuordnen. Oder willst du das bestreiten ?  Zu einer AntiFa-Demo gehst du jedenfalls nicht   Ist mir auch wurscht... Ich hab meine Meinung verwirre mich nicht mit Fakten.



Na das mit dem "Interessiert mich nicht" hatten wir schon beim letzten Thread...... Warum schreibst Du wenn Dich das alles zum zweiten mal nicht interessiert ???
Und wenn man sich etwas *nicht* ansieht und dann als unwissender aus dem Handgelenk urteilt das lässt tief blicken. ;-)


Mit der AntiFa-Demo hast du recht.... Die sind so einem kleinen netten Jungen wie mir einfach* zu  gewalttätig*..... 

Ach ja und mit dem weit "RECHTS"...... ja das bestreite ich


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Na das mit dem "Interessiert mich nicht" hatten wir schon beim letzten Thread...... Warum schreibst Du wenn Dich das alles zum zweiten mal nicht interessiert ???
> Und wenn man sich etwas *nicht* ansieht und dann als unwissender aus dem Handgelenk urteilt das lässt tief blicken. ;-)
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich mir alle deine Links und Videos anschaue kann ich nix anderes mehr machen.  ....  na gut.. wenn du nicht rechts bist und auch kein Bock auf AntiFa hast dann bist du wohl ein Liberaler....  Endlich lerne ich mal einen kennen


----------



## UniMog (17 Januar 2015)

- Ausschreitungen in Pakistan, Jordanien und Algerien
- Muslime im Niger zünden Kirchen an
- In islamischen Ländern protestieren Tausende gegen "Charlie Hebdo"
- Ein französisches Kulturzentrum wurde in Brand gesteckt.

- Es gab Tote und Verletzte
- Schüsse bei Unruhen in Pakistan
- Sympathie mit den Attentätern von Paris
- In Istanbul drückten Demonstranten ihre Sympathie für die Angreifer der Zeitschrift, Chérif  und Saïd Kouachi  aus

Saudi-Arabien verurteilte der Rat der Höchsten Religionsgelehrten die Abbildung des Propheten und auch die Regierung von Katar  forderte westliche Medien auf, den Glauben anderer zu respektieren

Na wenn man mal wieder die Nachrichten sieht....... schlimm, schlimm, schlimm aber ich bitte euch nicht alle über einen alle über einen Kamm scheren das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2015)

Im Koran als auch in der Bibel steht das man sich kein Bildnis von Gott bzw. dem Propheten machen darf. Warum werden die Leute,  die dieses ernst nehmen provoziert? Und warum wundert man sich dann über das Ergebnis?


----------



## UniMog (17 Januar 2015)

Aber nicht vergessen die Menschen die heute gestorben und verletzt worden sind waren nicht die Leute die diese Karikaturen gemacht haben..... ihr findet ja immer eine Ausrede und Rechtfertigung.....


----------



## bike (17 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Im Koran als auch in der Bibel steht das man sich kein Bildnis von Gott bzw. dem Propheten machen darf. Warum werden die Leute,  die dieses ernst nehmen provoziert? Und warum wundert man sich dann über das Ergebnis?



Du bist nicht Bibelfest.
Im Alten Testament steht das, die Christen berufen sich auf das Neue Testament und da wird dieses Gebit relativiert. daher gibt es ja Kruzifixe mit und ohne Jesus daran.

Kein Buch, egal von und über welche Religion, rechtfertigt das, was zur Zeit geschieht.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Du bist nicht Bibelfest.
> Im Alten Testament steht das, die Christen berufen sich auf das Neue Testament und da wird dieses Gebit relativiert. daher gibt es ja Kruzifixe mit und ohne Jesus daran.
> 
> Kein Buch, egal von und über welche Religion, rechtfertigt das, was zur Zeit geschieht.
> ...




Wer er redet den von dem ans Kreuz genagelten Zimmermann ? Ist das Gott ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Aber nicht vergessen die Menschen die heute gestorben und verletzt worden sind waren nicht die Leute die diese Karikaturen gemacht haben..... ihr findet ja immer eine Ausrede und Rechtfertigung.....



Wer ist "Ihr" ?


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

Laut dieser Studie geht nun also der typische Pegida-Demonstrant auf die Strasse um auf die Entfremdung der Politik von den Bürgern aufmerksam zu machen.
Schaut man sich die Mitglieder-Struktur der Parteien an, so stellt sich mir einfach die Frage:
Warum engagieren sich die Menschen einfach in einer Partei oder in einer Gewerkschaft?
Angesichts der Altersstruktur und der sinkenden Mitgleiderzahlen war es noch nie so einfach in "die Politik" zu kommen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Laut dieser Studie geht nun also der typische Pegida-Demonstrant auf die Strasse um auf die Entfremdung der Politik von den Bürgern aufmerksam zu machen.



Zu jeder, auch noch so verworrenen Meinung gibt 
es passenden Studien und Veröffentlichungen, die
man als "Beweis" aus dem großen Netz fischen kann.
Darauf gebe ich eher wenig.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Mitglieder-Struktur der Parteien an, so stellt sich mir einfach die Frage:
> Warum engagieren sich die Menschen einfach in einer Partei oder in einer Gewerkschaft?
> Angesichts der Altersstruktur und der sinkenden Mitgleiderzahlen war es noch nie so einfach in "die Politik" zu kommen...



Berechtigte Frage.
Aber vielleicht findet man keine Partei, welche die 
eigenen Vorstellungen weitgehend vertritt.

Manchen ist wohl auch zuwider, zuerst ein Teil des
Systems werden zu müssen, das man ändern möchte.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht findet man keine Partei, welche die
> eigenen Vorstellungen weitgehend vertritt.
> 
> Manchen ist wohl auch zuwider, zuerst ein Teil des
> Systems werden zu müssen, das man ändern möchte.



Mit "normalen" Ansichten, sollte sich eigentlich eine passende Partei finden lassen.
Zudem sind Parteiprogramme auch nicht in Stein gemeiselt.

Aber manchmal ist eben einfacher Rattenfängern hinterher zu laufen als das eigene Hirn einzuschalten.


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer ist "Ihr" ?


 Damit waren die Gutmenschen gemeint.... also jemand wie zB.  Du, 4L oder BM usw.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit "normalen" Ansichten, sollte sich eigentlich eine passende Partei finden lassen.
> Zudem sind Parteiprogramme auch nicht in Stein gemeiselt.
> 
> Aber manchmal ist eben einfacher Rattenfängern hinterher zu laufen als das eigene Hirn einzuschalten.



"normale Ansichten" na das kann bei euch ja nur "Fresse halten" und nicht auffallen bedeuten. 

Es ist eigentlich wie Gerhard schreibt.... es sind keine wirklichen alternativen da der beste Beweis "sieh mal in den Spiegel" und von diesen Menschen laufen zu viele in der Politik und in Deutschland rum.

Wenn einer von uns "rechts" wäre gäbe es ja auch ein paar Parteien die man wählen könnte...... aber wir sind nicht "rechts"....

Früher in den 60ziger da hatte die CDU auch noch andere Wahlplakate ... die erste Pegida...haha


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> "normale Ansichten" na das kann bei euch ja nur "Fresse halten" und nicht auffallen bedeuten.



So ein Schwachsinn


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn



Oh er wird mutiger..... schön so etwas lässt mein Herz höher schlagen als diese Waschlappen-Mentalität von Dir

Schwachsinn lieber BM ist auf diesen Beitrag



UniMog schrieb:


> - Ausschreitungen in Pakistan, Jordanien und Algerien
> - Muslime im Niger zünden Kirchen an
> - In islamischen Ländern protestieren Tausende gegen "Charlie Hebdo"
> - Ein französisches Kulturzentrum wurde in Brand gesteckt.
> ...




So eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Im Koran als auch in der Bibel steht das man sich kein Bildnis von Gott bzw. dem Propheten machen darf. Warum werden die Leute,  die dieses ernst nehmen provoziert? Und warum wundert man sich dann über das Ergebnis?


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer er redet den von dem ans Kreuz genagelten Zimmermann ? Ist das Gott ?



Also zur Erklärng:
Allah ist der Gott der Moslems, Mohammed ist sein Prophet Mohammed.
Gott ist der Gott der Juden, Moses sein Prophet.
Gott ist Gott der Christen, Jesus sein Verkünder mit seinen Jüngern, die somit auch Propheten sind.

So was ist falsch?
Es wurde kein Bild von Allah gezeigt, sondern von dessen Propheten.
In der Sixtinischen Kapelle gibt es Bilder von Moses, dem Prophet.
Und über Jesus und dessen Jünger hast du ja schon sehr fachkundlich( obwohl es falsch ist) geurteilt.

Also lass die Kirche im Dorf und informiere dich, bevor du dein (Nicht)wissen weitergibst.

@Blockmove: ich war seit 1980 oder so, von den Grünen überzeugt. Wegen der Umwelt und deren Einstellung zu Krieg.
Doch was ist daraus geworden? Wer ist wirklich ein Rattenfänger? 
War es nicht herr Mündefering, der gesagt hat, es sei unfair nach der Wahl an die Versprechen von der Wahl zu erinnern?


bike


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @Blockmove: ich war seit 1980 oder so, von den Grünen überzeugt. Wegen der Umwelt und deren Einstellung zu Krieg.
> Doch was ist daraus geworden? Wer ist wirklich ein Rattenfänger?
> War es nicht herr Mündefering, der gesagt hat, es sei unfair nach der Wahl an die Versprechen von der Wahl zu erinnern?



Bike damit hast du zum Großteil recht.
Die Wandlung der Grünen vom politischen Zweig der Anti-Atom / Friedensbewegung zu einer etablierten Partei ist schon "interessant".
Aber wenn man es anschaut, dann haben sie schon viel erreicht (Atomausstieg, Umweltpolitik, Erneuerbare Energien, ...)
Innerhalb von 30 Jahren hat es schon ein erhebliches Umdenken in der Gesellschaft gegeben.

Es gibt in jeder Zeit Strömungen, die zu einem Wandel in der Gesellschaft führen.
Und bei über 80 Millionen Einwohnern ist es klar, dass Wandel Zeit braucht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Oh er wird mutiger..... schön so etwas lässt mein Herz höher schlagen als diese Waschlappen-Mentalität von Dir
> 
> Schwachsinn lieber BM ist auf diesen Beitrag
> 
> ...




Wenn man etwas, was dir heilig ist jeder Tag beleidigt .... also was dir wirklich heilig ist... ich weiß... da gibt es nichts und du kannst es dir auch nicht vorstellen.  Also machen wir es anderes : Wenn dich jeden Tag einer richtig nervt, also so richtig.... Nach wievielen Tagen haust du ihm einen in die Fresse ?  Vor allem wenn dann noch dein Chef kommt und sagt :  Hau ihm eine rein.... Das ganze nennt man Provokation verbunden mit Aufstachelung. .... Irgendwann läuft dass Fass dann bei den Spinnern und weniger intelligenten Menschen über.  Gibt es in Deutschland auch. Sag mal einem Fussball-Hooligan ins Gesicht das du seinen Verein scheisse findest. Viel Spass


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn dich jeden Tag einer richtig nervt, also so richtig.... Nach wievielen Tagen haust du ihm einen in die Fresse ?



Garnicht, denn es tut weh, auch wenn man selbst schlägt.
Hau mal einem mit der Faust ins Gesicht....

Und ein Hinweis, die Menschen in den Ländern, wo demonstriert wird sind nicht dümmer oder weniger intelligent, die haben leider? nur weniger Möglichkeiten sich zu informoeren.
Wenn der Imam das einzige Informationsmedium ist das nicht so echt gut.

Übrigens Wer hat denn in London, New York , Paris oder sonstwo eine Bombe gezündet oder hat jemand erschossen, als der Film "Das Leben des Brian" veröffentlich wurde? 

Driften wir nicht wieder ab und es wird zum Glaubenskrieg?
Seltsam ist, dass immer nur die Provokationen aufgegriffen werden und die Argumente ignoriert werden.
Ist das richtig und gut?

Egal wie groß geschrieben wird, mehr recht bekommt damit auch nicht. ( bei uns heißt es: Wer schreit der lügt)
Sachlich sich austauschen ist doch viel besser und auch interessanter, finde ich.


bike


btw: BM heißt bei uns BetriebsMeldung


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Driften wir nicht wieder ab und es wird zum Glaubenskrieg?



Ja genau 100 Punkte was meinst du um was es der anderen Seite geht ??? Glaubenskrieg........ nichts anderes



bike schrieb:


> Sachlich sich austauschen ist doch viel besser und auch interessanter, finde ich.



Hast du recht aber wie wir alle wissen klappt das nur wenn beide Seite es wollen




Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas, was dir heilig ist jeder Tag beleidigt .... also was dir wirklich heilig ist... ich weiß... da gibt es nichts und du kannst es dir auch nicht vorstellen.  Also machen wir es anderes : Wenn dich jeden Tag einer richtig nervt, also so richtig.... Nach wievielen Tagen haust du ihm einen in die Fresse ?  Vor allem wenn dann noch dein Chef kommt und sagt :  Hau ihm eine rein.... Das ganze nennt man Provokation verbunden mit Aufstachelung. .... Irgendwann läuft dass Fass dann bei den Spinnern und weniger intelligenten Menschen über.  Gibt es in Deutschland auch. Sag mal einem Fussball-Hooligan ins Gesicht das du seinen Verein scheisse findest. Viel Spass



Auf der einen Seite verstehe ich was Du mir damit sagen willst auf der anderen Seite sind das nur Karikaturen sprich bessere Donald Duck Bilder.

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz...... Hast du wirklich 0% ungutes Gefühl bei dem Gedanken an diese Religion und Ihre Anhänger ?? 
Wenn die "normalen" Gläubigen schon so ausrasten... und das ist ja keine Ausnahme so läuft das ja immer so weit ich zurückdenken kann.
Glaubst Du wirklich das man hier mit sachlichen Diskussionen weiter kommt und alle Seite abstriche machen und toleranter werden ???
Müssen wir demnächst uns 3x Überlegen was wir sagen, essen und zu wen wir beten weil es sonst große Probleme gibt !!

Oder sollen wir alle konvertieren weil der Klügere gibt nach ??


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> J
> Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz...... Hast du wirklich 0% ungutes Gefühl bei dem Gedanken an diese Religion und Ihre Anhänger ??



Jau.... ich habe kein ungutes Gefühl was meine persönliche Sicherheit betrifft. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Strassenverkehr oder sogar in der eigenen Wohnung umzukommen halte ich für 1000x wahrscheinlicher als von einem Islamist getötet zu werden.  Grundsätzlich finde ich Terrorismus für großen Mist. Dabei ist es mir egal ob von Islamisten oder Christen oder sonstwem. 

Wenn ich natürlich so paranoid wäre wie du und dazu noch in einer Gegend mit vielen Ausländern wohnen würde dann würde ich wahrscheinlich das Haus nicht mehr verlassen. Wobei .... woran erkennt man eigentlich von aussen welche Religon jemand vertritt und wie ? Ich habe früher gedacht es gibt Christen und Moslems und div andere. Aber nein.... Bei den Moslems gibt es Schiiten, Sunniten, Kurden, Salafisten,  was weiss ich noch  . Welche sind denn jetzt die schlimmen ? Und wie erkennt man die ?


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2015)

@Unimog
Der Glaube dient in dem Fall doch nur idelogisch dazu das ganze zu kanalisieren bzw. Verstärken,
die Ursachen sind meiner Meinung nach aber andere:
Schlicht und ergreifend Unzufriedenheit.

Das gilt bei den Islamisten in exakt gleicher Weise wie auch bei der Pegida-Bewegung.
Und leider begünstigt ein derartiger Umbruch auch immer Radikale Subjekte, bei Pegida genau so, wie bei den Islamis.
In Frankreich/Belgien/Berlin ist es dann halt von mir aus eine unzufriedene, durch gesellschaftliche Umstände perpektivlose Jugend, 
welche ein paar islamistischen Rattenfängern auf den Leim gehen.
In den div. arabischen Ländern halt ein genereller Unmut den Westlichen Ländern gegenüber, der die arabischen Völkerr jetzt auch seit ~ 50 Jahren für sich ausnutzt bzw. nach Strich und Faden verarscht.

Vielleicht sollte der Westen im allgemeinen mal die Kriegsverbrechen seit 9/11 Juristisch aufzuarbeiten, als Zeichen guten Willens.
Aber solange ein Islamist der einen unschuldigen erschiest ein Terrorist ist, und ein Dronenpilot der dasselbe aus 15000km Entfernung macht einen Orden um den Hals kriegt,
solange wird sich an den terroristischen Folgen nichts ändern. Meiner geschätzten Meinung nach geht das nur wenn man beides in der selben Schärfe und Konsequenz verurteilt.
Wär doch mal geil, wenn 80000 Polizisten vor den Weisen Haus stehen, und Obama wg. den Mordbefehl an Osama erschießen (um mal ein sehr populäres Beispiel rauszuziehen).

Ich habe auch keine Lösung wie man diese Büchse der Pandorra wieder für beide Seiten gesichtswahrend schließen kann,
aber in einem Punkt bin ich mir sicher: Mit den von Pegida propagierten Mitteln wirds im Enteffekt nur noch schlimmer.
Extrem Geil finde ich ja auch, das Pegida sich zwar mit Charlie Hebdo solidarisch zeigt, das ganze auch für seine Sache ausnutzt,
und gleichzeitig die Rufe Lügenpresse ...
Was lernt man daraus: Die Pressefreiheit ist auch nur solange recht, solange in dem Kaasblattl steht was man gerne hätte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2015)

http://web.de/magazine/panorama/muslime-empoert-ombia-1001-nacht-aldi-seife-sortiment-30375456

lach ...... das ist wieder was für unseren UniMog


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jau.... ich habe kein ungutes Gefühl was meine persönliche Sicherheit betrifft. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Strassenverkehr oder sogar in der eigenen Wohnung umzukommen halte ich für 1000x wahrscheinlicher als von einem Islamist getötet zu werden.  Grundsätzlich finde ich Terrorismus für großen Mist. Dabei ist es mir egal ob von Islamisten oder Christen oder sonstwem.
> 
> Wenn ich natürlich so paranoid wäre wie du und dazu noch in einer Gegend mit vielen Ausländern wohnen würde dann würde ich wahrscheinlich das Haus nicht mehr verlassen. Wobei .... woran erkennt man eigentlich von aussen welche Religon jemand vertritt und wie ? Ich habe früher gedacht es gibt Christen und Moslems und div andere. Aber nein.... Bei den Moslems gibt es Schiiten, Sunniten, Kurden, Salafisten,  was weiss ich noch  . Welche sind denn jetzt die schlimmen ? Und wie erkennt man die ?



1. Ich bin nicht paranoid
2. ich habe keine Angst um meine persönliche Sicherheit
3. Das Du nicht mehr das Haus verlassen würdest ist klar.... wir beide spielen auch nicht in der gleichen Liga

Das ist einfach mal Global und Regional gesehen was kommen kann in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren wenn es so weiter geht.
Es ist halt schwer zu diskutieren wenn der eine gar kein Problem sieht und dadurch den anderen nicht verstehen will oder kann..... egal liebe Jung





MSB schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keine Lösung wie man diese Büchse der Pandorra wieder für beide Seiten gesichtswahrend schließen kann,
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



Bei Dir sieht es schon besser aus..... wenigstens ist Dir klar das es ein oder mehrere Probleme gibt...... auch wenn wir nicht einer Meinung sind.


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> http://web.de/magazine/panorama/muslime-empoert-ombia-1001-nacht-aldi-seife-sortiment-30375456
> 
> lach ...... das ist wieder was für unseren UniMog



Das ist mir egal aber trotzdem bescheuert


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja genau 100 Punkte was meinst du um was es der anderen Seite geht ??? Glaubenskrieg........ nichts anderes



Ich dachte hier bei der Diskussion.



UniMog schrieb:


> Hast du recht aber wie wir alle wissen klappt das nur wenn beide Seite es wollen



Ein Anfang wäre, wenn du damit anfängst und nicht wartest bis es andere tun.
In deinem Beruf musst du doch auch ab und an eine Kröte schlucken.
Wenn dich wieder jemand unberechtigt angreift, stell dich nicht auf die selbe Stufe, das bringt nichts.

Ich möchte dich nicht belehren, es stört mich nur, dass hier ab und an sinnlos persönlich auf einander eingedroschen wird.

Ich bin bestimmt kein Leisetreter, doch so wie es hier wieder abgeht das ist kein Stil.


bike


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ich bin bestimmt kein Leisetreter, doch so wie es hier wieder abgeht das ist kein Stil.
> 
> 
> bike



Bis jetzt ist doch nichts schlimmes passiert oder gesagt worden ?!


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

Also in der Tanzstunde habe ich andere Umgangsformen gelernt.
Du lässt dich so leicht provozieren und steigst voll ein.
Warum? Ich mache es dann, wenn es mich sehr nervt, mit Ironie und wie man in Bayern sagt hinterfotzig( das nichts mit dem zu tun was jetzt viele denken) 

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Also in der Tanzstunde habe ich andere Umgangsformen gelernt.
> Du lässt dich so leicht provozieren und steigst voll ein.
> Warum? Ich mache es dann, wenn es mich sehr nervt, mit Ironie und wie man in Bayern sagt hinterfotzig( das nichts mit dem zu tun was jetzt viele denken)
> 
> ...



Ja ab und an..... fangen die Pferde an zu galoppieren..... lach  .... und da bin ich dann froh das mich das Internet von meinem Gegenüber trennt 

Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja ab und an..... fangen die Pferde an zu galoppieren..... lach  .... und da bin ich dann froh das mich das Internet von meinem Gegenüber trennt
> 
> Gruß



Das ja interessant ... und was würde passieren wenn das Internet keine trennende Wirkung hat ?  Steine schmeißen ? Feuer legen ? Andersdenkende verprügeln ?


----------



## UniMog (18 Januar 2015)

nichts...


----------



## bike (18 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das ja interessant ... und was würde  passieren wenn das Internet keine trennende Wirkung hat ?  Steine  schmeißen ? Feuer legen ? Andersdenkende verprügeln ?


Provozieren ist gut und kann auch sinnvoll sein. 
Aber übertreibst du jetzt nicht und bist auch froh, dass das Netz dich schützt? 



UniMog schrieb:


> nichts...



Also ich denke, wenn es sich ergibt, geh ich mit dir ein Bier trinken. ( Kurve direkt zum Stammtisch  )


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Januar 2015)

Das habt ihr jetzt davon!


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2015)

@bike: vielleicht wird es klarer http://nir-leipzig.net/index.php?op...ur-pegida-studie-der-tu-dresden&catid=39:news


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2015)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @bike: vielleicht wird es klarer http://nir-leipzig.net/index.php?op...ur-pegida-studie-der-tu-dresden&catid=39:news



Was soll da klarer werden?

Das sind Meinungen und Momentaufnahmen aus 
dem Netz – und solche gibt es vielfältig in allen 
Schattierungen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Januar 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Aber manchmal ist eben einfacher Rattenfängern hinterher zu laufen als das eigene Hirn einzuschalten.



Pauschale Verunglimpfungen helfen nicht weiter, weder 
bei den Demonstrationen selbst, noch bei der Diskussion 
darüber.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was soll da klarer werden?



dass, wie ich bereits erwähnte und was von bike bezweifelt wurde, die Studie nicht als repräsentativ gelten kann.
Die Umfrage zur Studie hat vor Ort, nicht im Netz statt gefunden.


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dass, wie ich bereits erwähnte und was von bike bezweifelt wurde, die Studie nicht als repräsentativ gelten kann.
> Die Umfrage zur Studie hat vor Ort, nicht im Netz statt gefunden.



Deine Argumentation war ja, dass alles falsch ist, was nicht dein? Weltbild passt.
Ich bezweifle zunächst nichts.
Auch habe ich die Umfrage und deren Bewertungen gelesen.
Und was ja fast fatal ist:
Ich habe mich mit Leuten an einem Montag in Dresden unterhalten und gut zu gehört.
Als die heutige Demonstration abgesagt wurde, wurde, für mich neu, bekannt, dass 48 Busse mit gewaltbereiten? Gegendemonstranten gegen PEGIDA auf dem Weg nach Dresden waren.
Die Truppen werden verlegt, ja ist denn die Ukraine überall? 

Ich will bzw wollte ein Nachdenken anstossen und bin aus Prinzip gegen pausale Be- und Verurteilungen, dazu sind die Menschen zu verschieden.


bike


----------



## UniMog (19 Januar 2015)

Die Welt dreht am Kabel....... 

Kadyrow will eine Million Muslime gegen Mohammed-Karikaturen aktivieren. Er sei bereit zu sterben, "um solche Menschen zu bestrafen, die unseren Propheten beleidigen."

http://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/...illion-Tschetschenen-gegen-Charlie-Hebdo.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2015)

Jetzt mischt der Papst auch schon mit .....

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/paps...er-ehre-seiner-mutter-pruegeln-a-1013191.html


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt mischt der Papst auch schon mit .....



Kann es sein, dass du am Usher-Sydrom leidest?
Es ist sehr auffällig, dass du irgendwelche Brocken hinschreibst, dir gezeigt wird, dass du Unrecht hast und dann ist das sofort aus deinem Gesichtsfeld verschwunden und suchst etwas Neues um zu provozieren.

Schaut so deine Art von Diskussion oder Meinungsaustausch aus? (Meinungsaustausch heißt nicht: du kommst mit deiner Meinung und gehst mit meiner)


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2015)

Was für ein Sydrom ?  

Und wer zeigt mir das ich Unrecht habe ? Ich habe auch niemals behauptet das ich Recht habe.  

Aber der Papst scheint auch meiner Meinung zu sein das man über Religon keine Witze macht. Erstaunlich !!!!


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

Also wegen deiner Aussage zu den Propheten, da liegst du völlig falsch.
Als dir aufgezeigt wurde du hast Unrecht war das sofort aus deinem Gesichtsfeld.
Daher, lass es gut sein, denn wenn, dann soltest du dir die Mühe (Mühe gehört zu der Wortfamilie bemühen)  machen, auch wenn es ggF anstrengt, genauer zu Recherieren

Es ist einfach, so wie es Mutti macht, eine Meinungsumfrage machen und dann dies als den eigenen Mist verkaufen.

Als ich gestern ARD sah, bin fast erschrocken.
Da waren "Politiker", Wissenschaftler und eine von PEGIDA anwesend.

Die Frau hat ein schönes Zitat von Mutti aus 2010 gebracht:
Die Integartion ist gescheitert.
Und das Schlimme: das hat Mutti in einem Interview? wirklich gesagt.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Also wegen deiner Aussage zu den Propheten, da liegst du völlig falsch.
> Als dir aufgezeigt wurde du hast Unrecht war das sofort aus deinem Gesichtsfeld.
> Daher, lass es gut sein, denn wenn, dann soltest du dir die Mühe (Mühe gehört zu der Wortfamilie bemühen)  machen, auch wenn es ggF anstrengt, genauer zu Recherieren
> 
> ...




Wieso lag ich bei dem Propheten falsch ?  Der Koran sagt, das es nicht erlaubt ist sich ein Bild vom Propheten zu machen. Frag mich jetzt nicht wo das genau steht aber irgendwo wird es schon stehen. Die Bibel sagt, das man sich kein Bildnis von Gott machen soll. Das ist irgendein Gebot das Moses da mal von dem Berg runtergebracht hat. Die Nummer weist du als regelmäßiger Kirchengänger besser als ich Heide.  Warum du da immer von Jesus geschrieben hast hab ich nicht verstanden aber ich hatte auch keine Lust da weiter drüber zu schreiben. JESUS ungleich GOTT.


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Die Frau hat ein schönes Zitat von Mutti aus 2010 gebracht:
> Die Integartion ist gescheitert.
> Und das Schlimme: das hat Mutti in einem Interview? wirklich gesagt.



nicht in einem Interview, in einer Rede - in der selben Rede, in der sie Wulffs "Der Islam gehört auch zu Deutschland" bestätigt hat.
(Wobei sie nicht gesagt hat, die Integration sei gescheitert, sondern "Multikulti" sei gescheitert und das man Migranten nicht nur fördern, sondern auch fordern müsse ... die einzelne Worthülse aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist da natürlich sehr viel wirkungsvoller, in der Tat)
Aber auch das kann man nachlesen, man muss es recherchieren wollen...


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

@4L: ich passe mich nur dir an, auch wenn es mir zunehmend schwerfällt.

@Lipperlandstern: Du weißt nicht wo es steht, aber es steht da? Seltsam.
Und ja, Jesus ist kein Gott. 

Aber ein Prophet ist ja scheinbar das Selbe für manche wie ein Gott.
Errare humanum est.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @4L: ich passe mich nur dir an, auch wenn es mir zunehmend schwerfällt.
> 
> @Lipperlandstern: Du weißt nicht wo es steht, aber es steht da? Seltsam.
> Und ja, Jesus ist kein Gott.
> ...



Offensichtlich ist es so....... und dein Zitat ist unvollständig aber das weißt du ja bestimmt.


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist es so....... und dein Zitat ist unvollständig aber das weißt du ja bestimmt.



So wie bei dir?
Was habe ich unvollständig zitiert? 
Ich habe nicht zitiert, sondern nur erklärt was nicht richtig geschrieben wurde und das ist ein Unterschied, denke ich mal, oder? 
Aber bitte zurück zum Thema.

Eine zusätzliche Frage zu dem Thema:
Ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass in Deutschland eine Demonstration verboten wird, wegen angeblicher Sicherheistbedenken?
Wenn etwas passieren kann, dann muss reagiert werden. Doch diese Informationen, die eine reale Bedrohung darstellen sollen, sind nicht zu finden. 
Ist aber klar, das ist geheim. 
Mir hat in Amiland ein Unternehmer gesagt: Wenn du einen Mitwerber nicht im Markt schlagen kannst, dann kaufe ihn.
Wenn ich diese Meinung auf die Situation jetzt transferiere, wird mir seltsam im Bauch.
Nicht alles ist Verschwörungstheorie, würde ich schreiben. 
Schön, dass es den Bewohnern von Dresden nichts ausmacht, wenn von außerhalb militante Gegen"demostranten" des Schwarzen Block anreisen.
Selbst eine Münze hat mehr als eine Seite. 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2015)

Lateinisch für Anfänger

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/errare_humanum_est


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @4L: ich passe mich nur dir an, auch wenn es mir zunehmend schwerfällt.



ich verstehe nicht was das mit mir oder einer anpassung an mich zu tun haben soll.


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Lateinisch für Anfänger
> 
> http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/errare_humanum_est



Auch wenn du es nicht verstehst, ich habe das kleine Latinum. ( Mensch kann ich angeben  )
[erklaerbaer]
So etwas hat man, wenn man auf einem humanistischen Gymnasium Latein einige Jahre gelernt hat.
[/erklaerbaer]
Daher zitiere ich nicht, sondern schreibe was ich gelernt habe, auch wenn das schon sau lang her ist.
Also wo ist mein Fehler? (extra dumm gugg) ich sehe ihn immer noch nicht.


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 Januar 2015)

Ich der sich alsAgnostische Atheisten  bezeichnen würde 
werde demLipperlandstern mal ein wenig unterstützen 
beim widerlegen derThese von dir Bike.


„Und ja, Jesus istkein Gott.“ 


da schauen wir unsdoch mal in der Bibel um



Schon im AltenTestament wird angekündigt, dass Gott selbst als Mensch geborenwird.


Jesaja 9,5: "Dennein Kind ist uns geboren, ein Sohn ist uns gegeben; und dieHerrschaft ruht auf seiner Schulter; 
und man nennt seinen Namen:Wunderbarer, Ratgeber, starker Gott, Ewig Vater, Friedefürst"


Der Sohn Gottes, dasKind, das in der Krippe liegt, wird also eindeutig als starker Gottidentifiziert. Jesus ist Gott.
So behaupten esjedenfalls alle Christen, die das Kind in der Krippe als den SohnGottes bezeichnen.


im Neuen Testament


Johannes 20,28: "26Und nach acht Tagen waren seine Jünger wiederum drinnen, und Thomaswar bei ihnen. 
Da kommt Jesus, als die Türen verschlossen waren, undtritt in ihre Mitte und spricht: Friede sei mit euch! 
27 Dann sprichter zu Thomas: Reiche deinen Finger her und sieh meine Hände, undreiche deine Hand her und lege sie in meine Seite, 
und sei nichtungläubig, sondern gläubig! 28 Und Thomas antwortete und sprach zuihm: 
Mein Herr und mein Gott! 29 Jesus spricht zu ihm: Thomas, duglaubst, weil du mich gesehen hast; glückselig sind, die nicht sehenund doch glauben!"


Jesus war klar, dassman nur Gott alleine anbeten darf (Mt.4,10; 2.Mo.23,24). 
Warumwiderspricht er dann Thomas nicht? Warum lässt er zu, dass Thomas zuihm sagt "Mein Herr und mein Gott!"? 
Wenn Jesus nicht Gottwäre, dann wäre das gotteslästerlich. Wenn Jesus nur ein Menschgewesen wäre, dann hätte er sofort widersprechen müssen. 
Er hätteThomas schärfstens zurechtweisen müssen. Denn als Messias, alsChristus, der Gerechte, da kann er es sich nicht erlauben, 
einen soschwerwiegenden Fehler zu begehen und sich selbst anbeten zu lassen.Die einzige mögliche Erklärung ist also, dass Jesus Gott ist unddeswegen diese Anbetung akzeptiert hat.




Johannes 10,30-33:"30 Ich und der Vater sind eins. 
31 Da hoben die Juden wiederumSteine auf, um ihn zu steinigen. 
32 Jesus antwortete ihnen: Vielegute Werke habe ich euch gezeigt von meinem Vater; um welches dieserWerke willen wollt ihr mich steinigen?
 33 Die Juden antworteten ihmund sprachen: Nicht wegen eines guten Werkes wollen wir dichsteinigen, 
sondern wegen Gotteslästerung, und zwar weil du, der duein Mensch bist, dich selbst zu Gott machst! "




so daher denke ich Lipperlandstern meinte dir durch den Link mitteilen zu müssen daswenn man schon Lateinische Phrasen drischt solltest man esvollständig tun 


Irren istmenschlich, aber auf Irrtümern zu bestehen ist teuflisch


----------



## MSB (19 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Eine zusätzliche Frage zu dem Thema:
> Ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass in Deutschland eine Demonstration verboten wird, wegen angeblicher Sicherheistbedenken?
> Wenn etwas passieren kann, dann muss reagiert werden. Doch diese Informationen, die eine reale Bedrohung darstellen sollen, sind nicht zu finden.
> Ist aber klar, das ist geheim.


Interessanter als dieser Umstand:
Auf ARD und  Co. wurde davon gesprochen das die Demo seitens Polizei oder sonstigen Behörden untersagt worden wäre.
Auf den freien bzw. privaten wurde das eher so formuliert als das Pegida die Demo "freiwillig" abgesagt hat (wg. der besagten Morddrohung und möglichen weiteren Verletzten).
Eine Frage stell ich mir aber dann schon, ob sich Pegida nicht durch diese Reaktion quasi selbst abschafft, weil Sie sich damit ja gewissermaßen selbst zum Abschuss freigeben,
weil für die gewaltbereite Szene ist es mit Sicherheit kein Problem da jede Woche so eine Drohung abzulassen (mehr ist offensichtlich ja auch gar nicht nötig), das ist ja dann fast noch legal.

Interessant finde ich auch den Link von Vierlagig:
Nach den Maßstäben die die da Anlegen könnte man sämtliche Umfrageinstitute von Haus aus schließen, 
weil nach den Maßstäben hat es noch NIE für irgendwas eine repräsentative Umfrage gegeben.

Daraus folgt jetzt also:
Jeder dreht sich alles solange so hin wie er es gerne hätte, und dann ist auch jeder irgendwie zufrieden.

Desweiteren is ja jetzt wieder Dschungelcamp, also kann sich die Mehrheit endlich wieder den essentiellen Fragen widmen:
Wieviele Maden kann man Fressen bis man kotzt, auch eine Form von "Demokratie".

P.S.
Jesus ist ja auch eine interessante Figur, wenn man sich da mal ein wenig näher beschäftigt, dann war das ja auch nur ein Hassprediger mit seiner Jüngernscharr,
der vor allem die damalig jüdische Gelehrten-Szene "aufmischen" wollte, welche ja dann letzten Endes Pontius Pilatus gewissermaßen zu seinem Urteil gezwungen hatten.
Gewissermaßen also der erste urkundlich belegte Terrorist der Neuzeit.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Ich der sich alsAgnostische Atheisten  bezeichnen würde
> werde demLipperlandstern mal ein wenig unterstützen
> beim widerlegen derThese von dir Bike.
> 
> ...



Also das ist ja toll, dass du so aus der Bibel zitierst.
Eine Bitte bevor ich Augenkrebs bekomme nutze bitte deine Leertaste.
Und Jesus ist der Sohn Gottes. Ist dein Sohn du?
Und wenn du dir die Bibel und Übersetzungen genauer angeschaut hättest, würdest du anders schreiben.
Und  unabhängig davon ist es keine Balsphemie und man wird weder erschossen  noch in die Luft gesprengt wenn man ein Bildnis von Jesus am Kreuz hat  oder ein solches zeichnet.
Ebensowenig wird man verfolgt oder ermordet, wenn man ein Bild von Moses hat oder erstellt.

Somit  ist es einfach falsch was du schreibst, denn es ging darum, dass man  egal wen man zeichnet nicht getötet werden darf und um den Unterschied  zwischen Gott und Prophet, aber werde glücklich mit deiner Meinung. 


Zu den Phrasen:
ich kann es dir übersetzen:
Irren sind auch Menschen, oder so ähnlich.  


bike


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Interessanter als dieser Umstand:
> Auf ARD und  Co. wurde davon gesprochen das die Demo seitens Polizei oder sonstigen Behörden untersagt worden wäre.



Und wenn so etwas in Russland oder wo anders geschehen wäre, würde jeder sofort von Zensur reden und schreiben


bike

btw: scheiß Internet, warum ist das hier so langsam???


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> Ich der sich alsAgnostische Atheisten  bezeichnen würde
> werde demLipperlandstern mal ein wenig unterstützen
> beim widerlegen derThese von dir Bike.



Er hat seine Meinung und verwirrst du ihn mit Fakten. Das nicht fair... Und verstanden hat er es wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht. Macht nix.....


----------



## bike (19 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Er hat seine Meinung und verwirrst du ihn mit Fakten. Das nicht fair... Und verstanden hat er es wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht. Macht nix.....



Sorry ich suche immer noch die Fakten.
Versteck die nicht so gut.

In der Weihnachtsgeschichte hat es bisher geheissen:
Gottes Sohn wurde geboren.
Heißt es jetzt Gott wurde geboren? 
Weil du und gedöns das so wollen? 
Die Passagen aus der Bibel sind nicht falsch, haben aber mit deinen falschen Behauptungen zu Bildnissen der Propheten nichts zu tun.

Dann nehmt doch euer Latein bzw Altgriechisch und übersetzt es neu.
Martin Luther hat es eben nicht richtig gemacht und man muss schnellstens die Veranstaltung 2017 stoppen.
Wenn der Typ solch einen Mist gemacht hat, darf nicht gefeiert werden.

Daher lass es gut sein, komm uns besuchen oder sprich mit einem der sich auskennt.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2015)

Du versteht es nicht oder willst es nicht verstehen.  Egal..... Passt schon. Zurück zum Thema. 

Sapere aude!


----------



## Peter Gedöns (19 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Eine Bitte bevor ich Augenkrebs bekomme nutze bitte deine Leertaste.


Aufdie Leertaste die du mir zusenden wolltest warte  ich ja immer noch.



bike schrieb:


> Und wenn du dir die Bibel und Übersetzungen genauer angeschaut hättest, würdest du anders schreiben.


Ich besuchte auch eine humanistische Schule, dort wurde uns aber beigebracht die Bücher nicht nur anzuschauen sondern zu lesen.






bike schrieb:


> Zu den Phrasen:
> ich kann es dir übersetzen:
> Irren sind auch Menschen, oder so ähnlich.


erst mit dem Latinum auf den putz hauen und dann doch nicht übersetzen können 


Kein Mensch sollte durch das Zeichen von Bildern irgend welchen Verfolgungen ausgesetzt sein. Das sollte man wohl nicht diskutieren müssen.


Mir ging es nur um deine These  
„Und ja, Jesus ist kein Gott.“


und ich hätte von Dir bibelfestem Bajuwaren mehr als  "das ist falsch" erwartet.


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (20 Januar 2015)

Wenn ich die Dreifaltigkeit richtig verstehe ist Jesus schon irgendwie Gott: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreifaltigkeit

Ich habe keine Angst vor dem Islam, aber ich habe Angst vor dem was gerade passiert. Der IS hat für mich mit dem Islam soviel zu tun wie der Ku Klux Klan mit der katholischen Kirche. Wie MSB sehr schön schrieb geht es um ein paar frustrierte und perspektivlose, die nun endlich ein Ziel haben: Schutz der Religion. Meiner Meinung nach ist denen das Ziel selbst egal, hauptsache sie haben eins, das sie auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren. Das ist wie bei den Hooligans, die sich unter dem Vorwand "Fußball" die Köpfe eingeschlagen haben. Das beängstigende ist, welche Energien und Leidenschaften da gerade frei werden, die bringen ihren Kampf für das Ziel auf eine ganz neue Ebene...

Gruß Christian


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2015)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> erst mit dem Latinum auf den putz hauen und dann doch nicht übersetzen können



Für dich allen werde ich in Zukunft "Satire" oder "Ironie" Tags einführen.
Und Putz schreibt man groß.
Mehr gibt es zu dem was du schreibst wirklich nicht zu schreiben.
Ich finde den Weg so weit nach unten nicht, sorry.



Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Dreifaltigkeit richtig verstehe ist Jesus schon irgendwie Gott: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreifaltigkeit



Und ich bin auch irgendwie Chef bei uns, habe nur vergessen das bei Wikipedia zu veröffentlichen.

Es geht bzw ging nie darum, wer Gott ist und wer nicht.
Es ging daum, dass es nicht akzeptabel ist, dass Menschen getötet werden wegen Zeichnungen oder einem anderen Glauben.

Und  es ist nicht nur IS sondern auch z.B. das Al-Azhar-Institut in Kairo,  das in dem Land ist, das von unseren Geldern finanziert wird und ohne  Unterstützung zusammenbrechen würde, es für richtig hält, wenn überall  auf der Welt getötet und zerstört wird, wegen ein paar Bilder.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Januar 2015)

Meint ihr nicht, dass hier mittlerweile alles gesagt ist ?

Zum Verständnis der Sache fand ich diesen Beitrag sehr schön :


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas, was dir heilig ist jeder Tag beleidigt .... also was dir wirklich heilig ist... ich weiß... da gibt es nichts und du kannst es dir auch nicht vorstellen.  Also machen wir es anderes : Wenn dich jeden Tag einer richtig nervt, also so richtig.... Nach wievielen Tagen haust du ihm einen in die Fresse ?  Vor allem wenn dann noch dein Chef kommt und sagt :  Hau ihm eine rein.... Das ganze nennt man Provokation verbunden mit Aufstachelung. .... Irgendwann läuft dass Fass dann bei den Spinnern und weniger intelligenten Menschen über.  Gibt es in Deutschland auch. Sag mal einem Fussball-Hooligan ins Gesicht das du seinen Verein scheisse findest. Viel Spass


... und daraus vor Allem den folgenden Satz (noch einmal einzeln zitiert) :


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Gibt es in Deutschland auch. Sag mal einem Fussball-Hooligan ins Gesicht das du seinen Verein scheisse findest. Viel Spass


... und dafür liessen sich (auch in unserem Land und nicht nur in Ägypten oder sonstwo in der Welt) noch etliche andere Beispiele finden ... (z.B. mit "Gott" Fußball).

Aber macht mal schön weiter ... 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2015)

Für meine Meinung gibt es noch immer einen Unterschied, ob nach einem Schlag in die Fresse genäht oder ein paar Zähne erneuert werden müssen und ob einfach getötet wird.
Der Tod ist endgültig.

Als der Papst im Flieger gesagt hat:
...nicht Vermehren wie Kannichen...
oder
...Faust ins Gesicht....
wird das sofort bekannt gemacht.
Wenn die höchste Instanz der Moslems, ich weiß es sind die Suniden (hoffe nicht verwechselt zu haben) bekannt geben, es darf getötet werden wegen der Zeichnungen, dann ist das eine Dimension.

@Larry: alles ist gesagt, wenn du zu deiner Freundin/Frau oder soll ich Gefährtin (Wortstamm: Gefahr) wählen, sagst: ja, mein Schatz.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Meint ihr nicht, dass hier mittlerweile alles gesagt ist ?
> 
> 
> .....




Doch aber noch nicht vom jedem  .........


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Januar 2015)

@Bike:
... und wenn du weißt, dass etwas aus deiner Sicht "überproportional" beantwortet wird dann machst du es trotzdem ...
Ich persönlich kann zu dieser ganzen Glaubens-Geschichte etc. keine Beziehung herstellen - ich verüble es aber keinen, wenn er es tut - und wie er es tut legt vielleicht auch sein Umfeld fest.
Ich kann auch zu der Fußball-Geschichte keine Beziehung herstellen - aber auch da gilt das Gleiche.
Bei Übertritten zu differenzieren ist m.E. auch ganz schön fragwürdig.

Aber mach ruhig weiter ...

Gruß
Larry


Ach ja ... zu meiner Frau (oder aber auch zu meinem Chef) sage ich auch nicht Ja wenn ich Nein oder etwas anderes meine. So nach der Devise "Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe".
Die Art aber wie dieses Thema hier ausgebreitet sagt mir (meine Ansicht), dass wir selbst um NICHTS besser sind als die, über die wir uns aufregen ...


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Die Art aber wie dieses Thema hier ausgebreitet sagt mir (meine Ansicht), dass wir selbst um NICHTS besser sind als die, über die wir uns aufregen ...



Also ich habe noch keine Bombe hier explodoeren erlebt, auch wurde, so weit ich es überblicke, keiner erschossen.
Sollte ich wieder falsch schaue, dann klär mich bitte auf.

Der Unterschied ist doch, dass wir in Mitteleuropa noch? so zivilisert sind und nicht sofort zu einer Waffe greifen.
Wie soll man eine Meinungsverschiedenheit klären? 
Mit Waffen oder Worten oder davon laufen?

Mir fällt ein Zitat ein:
Wer zu dem Schwert greift, wird durch das Schwert umkommen.
War das wieder aus der Bibel? 

Und mein Nachsatz von vorher wegen Lebensgefahr, habe ich wieder den Satire Tag vergessen? 


bike


----------



## Peter Gedöns (20 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es zu dem was du schreibst wirklich nicht zu schreiben.
> Ich finde den Weg so weit nach unten nicht, sorry.
> 
> 
> bike



Warst nicht du es der einen gewissen  _Diskussionsstil_  eingefordert hat? Und dann kommst du mir so ?

Das wir uns intellektuell nicht auf demselben Level befinden ist offensichtlich. Ich werde aber sicherlich hier keine  Wertung vornehmen das kann jeder der Leser hier für sich selbst.

btw Welches der  Al-Azhar-Institut meinst du ? Kannst du auch mal eine Quelle angeben ?


----------



## UniMog (20 Januar 2015)

Das Ihr alle so vieeeeel Ahnung von Religion habt.......... Hammer und auch noch lateinische Brocken ... Hammer

Hat einer von euch 200 Millionen ? Arme Schweine.......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5VlM_9vCdM

Frag mich immer was wir für LilaStern bezahlen müßten ...


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Frag mich immer was wir für LilaStern bezahlen müßten ...


Also bei Lilastern weiß ich nicht, aber bei Bike müsstest du wahrscheinlich die selbe Summe bezahlen, das die den dabehalten  :sm8:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das Ihr alle so vieeeeel Ahnung von Religion habt.......... Hammer und auch noch lateinische Brocken ... Hammer
> 
> Hat einer von euch 200 Millionen ? Arme Schweine.......
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5VlM_9vCdM
> ...




Ja... es gibt auch noch andere mit Ahnung hier... nicht nur Dich.  Deinen portisculus kannst du aber wieder einstecken..... Und nach 3 Tagen würde IS sagen das sie noch 150 Millionen drauflegen wenn mich nur endlich einer abholt ......


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Also bei Lilastern weiß ich nicht, aber bei Bike müsstest du wahrscheinlich die selbe Summe bezahlen, das die den dabehalten  :sm8:



Wenn es lustig wäre würde ich jetzt lachen.
Bei uns sagt man bei einem blöden Witze:
Reiß mir ein Bein aus, dass ich lachen kann.

Ich hatte viel Glück, dass ich aus dem Iran 1979 noch rechtzeitig heraus kam, ein Freund von mir war mehr als ein jahr dort eingesperrt.


bike


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2015)

Siehst du, das ist der Unterschied, Lila ist auf die Idee von Selbst gekommen.
Vielleicht nimmst du auch alles viel zu ernst ... gerade weil du in der Richtung schon Erlebnisse hast,
sollte es dir eigentlich nicht wert sein, 20 Beiträge zu schreiben wer oder was warum jetzt ein Gott/Prophet/oder sonst ein Spinner ist.

Edit:
Ganz im Gegenteil, gerade aufgrund dieser Erfahrungen solltest du was sinnvolles zu diesem Thread beitragen können, anstatt dein pseudo-diplomatisches Gequatsche.


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2015)

Ich habe diesen Beitrag ein paar Seiten gelesen, habe aber nicht wirklich verstanden um was es geht?
Aber soweit ich es erkennen konnte macht ihr das alle politisch sehr korrekt, ihr redet sehr elegant um das eigentlich Thema herum und zerreißt gegenseitig eure Beiträge wegen Formfehlern oder vermeintlichen Zweideutigkeiten.

Wenn ihr hier Spaß habt, dann sei er euch gegönnt, wie viele schon richtig bemerkt haben ist das hier der Stammtisch. Der Vorgängerthread wurde entfernt nachdem sich einige eine blutige Nase geholt haben, dieser Thread wird aber sicher nicht gelöscht. Sonst wird das hier noch zur Regel das jeder kräftig austeilt weil hinterher ja eh gelöscht wird.
Also denkt etwas über das was ihr schreibt nach, es wird hier noch eine Weile stehen. Wenn damit erreicht wird dass sich die Beiträge aufs wesentliche reduzieren erfreut sich die Diskussionen vielleicht auch ein paar weiteren Teilnehmern die dann in der Lage sind euch zu folgen. In dem Fall könnten wir dann über eine Teilung des Beitrags reden.

Selbstverständlich kann ich mir nicht verkneifen auch meinen Senf zu dem Thema abzuladen... 
Unter den Tisch kehren darf man das nicht, sowohl die Zahl der Demonstranten als auch der Gegendemonstranten zeigt dass etwas nicht stimmt in unserem Land.
Fair finde ich den Umgang mit den Leuten die pro PEGIDA sind nicht.
Die Nummer mit der Nazikeule ist inzwischen einfach nur abgedroschen, es nervt auch mich selber - nein es beleidigt mich regelrecht - dass man mir derartiges sofort um die Ohren haut wenn ich mich bei der ein oder anderen politischen Diskussion etwas ungeschickt ausdrücke.

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen dass damit die PEGIDA Bewegung niedergeschlagen wird, aber ich glaube das wäre nicht gut.
Die Meinung wird den Menschen dadurch nicht genommen, sie wird durch die Unterdrückung nur gefestigt. Sicher werden die Massen ruhig, aber wie lange?
Die Nazikeule mag 70 Jahre nach dem Krieg immer noch die politische Durchschlagskraft einer Panzerfaust haben, aber in 2,3,4 Generationen wird sie jeder Steinschleuder unterlegen sein.

Mit was wird PEGIDA dann gestoppt?
Bis dahin hat sich viel angestaut, dann braucht es nur noch die passende Gallionsfigur und los geht's... Dann könnte PEGIDA tatsächlich das werden was viele Gegner befürchten und was vermutlich kein Mensch will.

Ich fände es wichtig das man sich ernsthaft und vorurteilsfrei mit der Bewegung auseinandersetzt.
Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach gehören in den Bundestag aus regelungstechnischer Sicht genauso gut 10% Volkswirtschaftler von der AFD die rechnen können wie da Grüne und meinetwegen auch noch ein paar Linke rein müssen. Als Regierungspartei würde ich mir keine der 3 wünschen...


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2015)

Als bekennender Nichtamerikafreund (da geht nach meiner Meinung viel zu viel schief) habe ich ein ähnliches Denken wie Markus.
Warum werden für Ministerien nicht die Fachleute aus der Wirtschaft und / oder Gesellschaft genommen?
Die machen ihren Job werde dafür gut bezahlt, müssen aber nicht nachdenken, ob und wann sie wieder gewählt werden.
Die gewählten Menschen können sich dann darauf konzentrieren, was den Menschen im Land auf der Seele brennt ( ja ich weiß, Seele ist nicht eindeutig definiert).

Es ist eigentlich schade, dass alles was geschrieben wird persönlich gegen / auf den Schreiber angewendet wird.
Meinungsfreiheit ist ein Grundrecht und Kommunikation beginnt mit zuhören (lesen).

Ich behaupte, wenn hier jemand schreibt Freibier für alle, dann wird sofort geschrieben: 
Was willst du? Ist das Freibier ökologisch und aus Deutschland und ich trinke kein Bier tbc.... 

Nein, ich geb nicht eine Forumsrunde aus, war ein Beispiel ;-)


bike


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Warum werden für Ministerien nicht die Fachleute aus der Wirtschaft und / oder Gesellschaft genommen?
> Die machen ihren Job werde dafür gut bezahlt, müssen aber nicht nachdenken, ob und wann sie wieder gewählt werden.



Die Frage ist einfach zu beantworten:
Es gibt keine Wirtschaftsfachleute und erst recht keine Fachleute für die Gesellschaftliche Entwicklung.
Warum werden sonst in Unternehmen so häufig Fehlentscheidungen getroffen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Januar 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Frage ist einfach zu beantworten:
> Es gibt keine Wirtschaftsfachleute und erst recht keine Fachleute für die Gesellschaftliche Entwicklung.
> Warum werden sonst in Unternehmen so häufig Fehlentscheidungen getroffen?



Das sehe ich komplett anders:

In der Wirtschaft gibt es genügend Fachleute, das sieht 
man an den viele erfolgreichen Firmen.

Das Problem sind nicht die Fehlentscheidungen, sondern das
Aussitzen, d. h. es werden keine Entscheidungen getroffen.
M. E. sind 10 % Fehlentscheidungen besser, als gar nichts 
zu machen.

Wir werden überwiegend von Beamten und Juristen regiert, 
weil diese problemlos wieder in ihren alten Job eingegliedert
werden können, sobald ihr Mandat ausläuft. 

Bei Unternehmen funktioniert das so nicht, hier tut man 
sich schon mit einem Jahr Elternzeit schwer.


----------



## MSB (21 Januar 2015)

Im Konzerntechnischen Sinne "erfolgreiche" Firmen sind aber für gewöhnlich die, die sich die Gesetze durch Lobby-Arbeit so hinbiegen können wie Sie wollen.
Interessanterweise in vielen wesentlichen Punkten übrigens mit dem Argument, das es diese oder jene "Fachleute" nur in der freien Wirtschaft gäbe.

Natürlich funktioniert das nicht immer zur vollsten Zufriedenheit der freien Wirtschaft, aber man arbeitet dran.
Es gibt nur ganz wenig Punkte wo die Demokratie noch funktioniert, und das ist in dem Punkt im Moment 
z.B. Gentechnik ala Monsanto und Co. und auch hier im Moment nur für den effektiven Anbau.
Die Patentierung etc. ist schon voll am laufen.
Mittlerweile macht man ja noch nicht mal mehr ein Geheimnis draus ... von wg. Lobbyismus.
https://www.basf.com/de/company/sustainability/responsible-partnering/advocacy/lobbying.html

Mag schon sein, das es "Fachleute" in der Wirtschaft gäbe, aber das ist dann doch in aller Regel mit so komischen Interessenkonflikten verbunden ... 
von wegen Brot und Lied, und aus diesen Gründen sicherlich alles andere als besser.

Davon das der Bundestag im speziellen, im Europaparlament wirds nicht wesentlich besser ausschauen,
nach rechtlicher Lage im Regelfall mangels ausreichend Personen nicht beschlussfähig wäre, ist ja auch ein offenes Geheimnis.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (21 Januar 2015)

Richtig @Gerhard
Noch zu ergänzen, dass Politik ein dermaßen dreckiges, ehrabschneidendes Geschäft geworden ist, dass man es sich als halbwegs intelligenter Zeitgenosse gleich mehrmals überlegt, da mitzumischen. Man kann das auch ganz gut beobachten, wenn man sich die Leute ansieht, die so nach oben kommen. Entweder die sind absolut genial (das sind extrem wenige) oder absolut skrupellos (viel mehr). Ihren Idealismus, so sie denn welchen hatten (vielleicht als junge Leute), verlieren unsere Politiker im Politikbetrieb innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass kaum jemand dagegen gefeit ist. Das soll nichts entschuldigen, zeigt aber, wie abwegig unser System ist oder zumindest geworden ist. Die inhaltslosen Worthülsen, Nichtantworten auf konkrete Fragen, Aktionismus statt Visionen und Ziele, zeigen das sehr deutlich.


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2015)

@Gerhard: du hast einen gravierenden Fehler in der Aufzählung. Du hast die Leerer vergessen. 

Jetzt gibt es endlich das! Thema das z.B. von TTIP ablenkt.
Es gab bei einer Podiumsdiskussion die Frage: warum warten wir nicht ab,  ob das Freihandelsabkommen mit Kanada auch nur einen kleinen Vorteil für die  Menschen in beiden Ländern bringt?
Antwort, das sei doch alles schon belegt, doch es gibt keinen der mir erklären kann worin der Vorteil liegt.

Als ich die Seite zu Beginn hier verlinkt habe, wollte ich erreichen,  dass wir hier uns Gedanken machen, was gespielt wird und wie wir  ausgetrickst werden.
Wenn geschrieben wird, die Erfassung sei nicht repräsentativ und daher falsch, dann sollte man sich die Daten von Forsa anschauen. 
Da werden die Leute angerufen, die angerufen werden wollen.
Wenn ich daheim als Rentner oder arbeitslos sitze, dann habe ich Zeit zu telefonieren. 
Aber ich arbeite und kann daher nicht befragt werden.
Also werden die Leute die nicht zu hause sind oder nicht angerufen werden wollen auch nicht berücksicht.

Für die Diskussion über Gott und die Welt könnte man einen neuen Thread  machen oder es gibt ja die Seite des Vatikan auf der man schreiben und  direkt mit Profis auseinandersetzen kann.

Ein Frage noch:
Gibt es wirklich noch Parteien bei der man aus Überzeugung Mitglied sein will?


bike


----------



## UniMog (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ein Frage noch:
> Gibt es wirklich noch Parteien bei der man aus Überzeugung Mitglied sein will?
> 
> 
> bike



NEIN...... gibt es nicht oder ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Forsa
> [...]
> Aber ich arbeite und kann daher nicht befragt werden.





> Zurzeit werden werktäglich mindestens 1000 repräsentativ ermittelte Personen per Telefon zwischen 16:30 und 21:00 Uhr befragt. (In diesem Zeitrahmen ist auch die für Umfragen sehr wichtige Gruppe der Werktätigen hauptsächlich anzutreffen).


 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forsa#Telefonumfragen

"Werktäglich" bedeutet übrigens auch Samstag


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2015)

Bei uns sind ca 200 Techniker oder Ingenieure unterwegs.
Also ich habe noch keinen getroffen, der von Forsa befragt wurde.
Also als Randgruppe sind wir nicht den Umfragen.
Es geht doch darum, dass man jede Umfrage und Statistik so verbogen werden kann wie es sein soll.
Wenn die Firma Säuredusch eine Umfrage? in Auftrag gibt muss doch das herauskommen, was die wollen.
Wer anschafft und bezahlt, bekommt was er will.
Das ist doch nicht wirklich neu.

Forsa ist für mich nicht mehr eher weniger glaubwürdig als der TÜV.
Wenn heute jemand sagt der TÜV sei unabhängig, dann ist das Wasser trocken und im Himmel ist Jahrmarkt, doch da gehe ich nicht hin.

Das ist doch was so echt bescheiden ist.
Es wird Meinung bekannt gemacht ohne, dass ein echte Grundlage dafür besteht.

Freunde von mir aus Dresden bzw Umland, auch in der selben Branche tätig wie wir hier, haben in den meisten Punkten der Umfrage zugestimmt.
Und, ja die verdienen nicht Ost-Mindestlohn und ja die haben studiert und gehören weder zur NPD noch zur AFD. 

@4L:Es passt dir scheinbar nicht, dass dein Weltbild durch eine Umfrage erschüttert wurde. Doch die Realität ist nicht so, wie du es gern hättest.
Wenn du etwas ändern willst, dann arbeite daran, so wie andere auch.

Was ist repräsentativ? 
Nach dem Hochwasser hier wurden Hartz IV Bezieher befragt, wir waren in der Arbeit, wie es ihnen geht.
Schlecht war die Antwort, alles kaputt.
Wahrheit: die waren vom Wasser nicht betroffen, wollten aber neuen  Flatscreen und Rechner. Die bekamen auch die 2500 € Soforthilfe.
Das wurde im Fernsehen so gesendet, leider.
Soviel zu Thema Umfrage und unabhängig. 

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> @4L:Es passt dir scheinbar nicht, dass dein Weltbild durch eine Umfrage erschüttert wurde. Doch die Realität ist nicht so, wie du es gern hättest.
> Wenn du etwas ändern willst, dann arbeite daran, so wie andere auch.



Es ist nicht mein Weltbild, welches erschüttert wurde - es ist die Tatsache der #sächsischenVerhältnisse (die Blindheit auf dem rechten Auge, das Händchen halten von Exekutive, Legislative und Judikative mit NPD & Co.) die mir dermaßen auf den Sack geht und dass diese Verhältnisse von "Politikwissenschaftlern" mit nachweislich nicht repräsentativen Umfragen fortgeführt und untermauert werden!


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2015)

Mich stört JEDE Art von Einseitig- oder Engsternigkeit.
Jetzt habe ich wieder  gehört, man brauche Einwanderung wegen dem Mangel an Fachkräften.
Warum waren zum 1.1.2015 mehr als 40 000 Ingenieure arbeitslos? 
Warum sind viele Azubi, die ihre erfolgreich Lehre beendet haben, ohne Arbeit in ihrem gelernten Beruf?

Die Unzufriedenheit kommt doch vermutlich daher, dass viel geredet aber nichts getan wird. 

Mein Favorit ist immer noch der Müntefering: Es ist unfair Versprechungen einzufordern. Ob seine neue Freundin das weiß? 

Schlimm ist, wenn man hört: die Polizei wurde in Stellung gebracht. War eine Nachricht wegen der Demonstration heute Abend in Leipzig. 
Ist schon Krieg?

Jeder kann etwas tun und wenn viele etwas tun, ändert sich bestimmt etwas.


bike


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> ...Jetzt habe ich wieder  gehört, man brauche Einwanderung wegen dem Mangel an Fachkräften.
> Warum waren zum 1.1.2015 mehr als 40 000 Ingenieure arbeitslos?
> Warum sind viele Azubi, die ihre erfolgreich Lehre beendet haben, ohne Arbeit in ihrem gelernten Beruf?
> bike



Das war vor ein paar Tagen in der Presse:

Schulanprangerung:



> Ich bin fast 18 und hab keine Ahnung von Steuern, Miete oder Versicherungen.
> Aber ich kann 'ne Gedichtsanalyse schreiben. In 4 Sprachen.


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Schulanprangerung:



Ist das nicht Polemik der untersten Schublade?
Ein Mädchen hat Frust und tritt einen Shitstorm los.
Ob sie sich und ihren Mitschüler einen echten Gefallen gatan hat, bezweifle ich.
Denn sie sagt sie ist unfähig einen Vertrag zu verstehen und kann sich auch kein neues Aufgabenfeld erarbeiten.
Ich wünsche ihr von Herzen, dass dieser Schwachsinn nicht irgendwann ihr auf die Füsse fällt.

Wer hat den Menschen geholfen, die nach dem 2. Weltkrieg aufgebaut haben?
Wer hat uns beigebracht was ein Mietvertrag ist?
Es ist nach meiner persönlichen Meinung abslouer Bullshit, alles erklärt zu  bekommen und das Hirn wegzusperren.
In der Schule lernt man zu lernen und zu verstehen.
Welchen Sinn macht es zu beschreiben, was in einem Versicherungsvertrag stehen soll, wenn jedes Jahr gesetzliche Änderungen stattfinden?
Bevor ihr auf den Zug aufspringt, redet einmal mit Pädagogen. Die wissen wo der Schuh drückt.


bike


----------



## manseluk (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Mich stört JEDE Art von Einseitig- oder Engsternigkeit.
> Jetzt habe ich wieder  gehört, man brauche Einwanderung wegen dem Mangel an Fachkräften.
> Warum waren zum 1.1.2015 mehr als 40 000 Ingenieure arbeitslos?



Ohne den Deutschen Arbeitsmarkt im Detail zu kennen, aber die Diskussion ist die selbe, wie in der Schweiz.
Das Resultat übrigens auch... Sicher gibt es arbeitslose Fachkräfte, aber noch mehr gibt es offene Stellen in diesem Bereich. In Deutschland waren das im 3. Quartel 2014 58780 offene Stellen und 28257 Arbeitslose. Das sind je nach Branche ein Quote von 1.7 bis 3.1%. 

_Quelle: http://www.vdi.de/fileadmin/vdi_de/...Ingenieurmonitor/Ingenieurmonitor_2014-Q3.pdf_

Auch bei uns wird über die Masseneinwanderung diskutiert und ein Teil der Bevölkerung möchte die auch regulieren. Auch wird gegen Deutsche Stimmung gemacht. Obwohl wir in gewissen Bereichen auf ausländische Arbeitskräfte angewiesen sind. Das wissen auch die Politiker, doch mit Hetzen macht man nun mal mehr Stimmen als mit Fakten.


----------



## Bapho (21 Januar 2015)

Das liegt daran, dass der Satz nie zuende gesprochen wird.

"Es mangelt an Fachkräften die für einen Äppel und ein Ei arbeiten gehen und viele unbezahlte Überstunden machen".

Ich  verstehe die ganze Politik bzw. Diskussion mit Inflation und Deflation,  Kaufkraft usw. sowieso nicht. Wenn man das aufs Trivialste runterbricht  kommt was ganz einfaches zu Tage.
Damit die Wirtschaft läuft müssen  Menschen Geld verdienen und es ausgeben, ein Kreislauf also. Wenn an  jeder Ecke die Ausgaben und damit die Löhne gekürzt werden und man  versucht den Großteil der Leute in den Niedriglohnsektor zu schieben,  brauch man sich nicht zu beschweren das die ihren Konsum zurückfahren.  Da nützt keine Bankenrettung und kein Anleihekauf irgend etwas. Wenn ich  nicht viel habe und nicht viel verdiene nützt es mir nix das die Zinsen  niedrig sind. Es muß Geld unter die Leute, nicht zu den Banken, da  landet es dann nur in dem Finanzcasino. 
Gib einem armen Mann 100  Euro und er wird es ausgeben, gib einem Reichen 100 Euro und er wird es  auf den Haufen legen und dann dafür Zinsen verlangen...

Zur  Bildung, ich habe zwei Lehrer in der Familie und höre oft genug was von  Klassenstärken über 30 Kids, zuwenig Lehrer, total verwurstete  Lehrpläne, Helikopter Eltern die ihre Sprößlinge nur verteidigen und  nicht erziehen auf der einen Seite und völlige Verwahrlosung auf der  anderen.
 Bildung fängt auch zuhause an, nicht in der Schule,  trotzdem habe ich schon Lehrlinge mit 10 Klassenabschluß erlebt die  keine Prozentrechnung und damit auch den Dreisatz nicht kennen bzw.  anwenden können, oder ausgebildete Mechatroniker die auf die Frage "Auf  was stellt man einen Motorschutz ein?" nur mit einem Schulterzucken  geantwortet haben. So jemand ist dann EFK.


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Polemik der untersten Schublade?
> Ein Mädchen hat Frust und tritt einen Shitstorm los.
> Ob sie sich und ihren Mitschüler einen echten Gefallen gatan hat, bezweifle ich.
> Denn sie sagt sie ist unfähig einen Vertrag zu verstehen und kann sich auch kein neues Aufgabenfeld erarbeiten.
> ...



das war ja klar...

Sie ist fast 18!

lernt in der Schule Gedichte analysieren! in 4 Sprachen kann sie das!

Sie will lieber was über Steuern, Miete oder Versicherung lernen. 
Aber der Lehrplan hat da wohl kein Platz dafür.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2015)

Bapho schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass der Satz nie zuende gesprochen wird.
> 
> "Es mangelt an Fachkräften die für einen Äppel und ein Ei arbeiten gehen und viele unbezahlte Überstunden machen".
> 
> .



Ganz genau. Und deswegen müssen Einwanderer her damit das allgemeine Lohnniveau auf Dauer sinkt. Das ist ganz genau meine Meinung zum Fachkräftemangel....


Zum Thema Schule kann ich eigentlich nicht negatives sagen. Die 2 Patenkinder meiner Freundin gehen aufs Gymnasium und die Berichten nicht viel negatives. Ich kenne nur die Geschichte eines ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen der in der Nähe einer ehemaligen Engländerkaserne wohnt und in der 1. Klasse waren von 28 Kindern nur 3 die deutsch als Muttersprache haben. Das da in den ersten Jahren einiges auf der Strecke bleibt ist wohl irgendwie klar. Daher können auch die 4 Sprachen des Mädchen herkommen. Deutsch, Englisch, Russisch, Polnisch und Türkisch.

Ich komme sogar auf 5 Sprachen  ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...Daher können auch die 4 Sprachen des Mädchen herkommen. Deutsch, Englisch, Russisch, Polnisch und Türkisch.
> 
> Ich komme sogar auf 5 Sprachen  ...



das ist der Käse wie mit den Gedichten, Sie können 5 Sprachen, aber Plattdeutsch ist wieder auf der Strecke geblieben.

Wie sollen die sich später bei euch im Ort, wo nur Bauern sind verständigen.

Gudd goan


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2015)

Verpolt schrieb:


> das war ja klar...
> 
> Sie ist fast 18!
> 
> ...



Was war kar? 

Wenn sie so klugf ist, warum nimmt sie nicht einen Vertrag und liest ihn.
Sie versteht was nicht? 
Also ich finde Goethe, Schiller oder Shakespeare komplizierter und komplexer.

Und wenn sie, so wie sie schrieb alles KANN, dann sollte die Intelligenz ausreichen eine Vertrag zu verstehen.
Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit nachzufragen, auch das lernt man in der Schule.
Armes Madl, wenn du auf die Universität kommst.....

Zum Thema Steuern: um da einen Überblick zu bekommen muss man studieren,  denn ich verstehe das System nicht (oder will ich es nicht verstehen?).
Einmal hat ein Wesen versprochen, dafür zu sorgen, dass man die Einkommenssteuererklärung auf einem Bierfuizl machen kann.
Unser Fuizl sind kleiner als acht Seiten DIN-A 4.  

Zum Thema Facharbeitermangel es gab eine Sendung die heißt:
Das Märchen vom Facharbeitermangel.
Leider ist die nicht mehr in der mediathek des WDR zum anschauen. 

Jetzt wieder die Kurve zurück zu dem was die Politiker machen: keiner  versteht es und wenn dann jemand aufsteht und demonstriert, dann ist das  ein Angriff auf die Menschheit und allgemeine Sicherheit.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Januar 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das ist der Käse wie mit den Gedichten, Sie können 5 Sprachen, aber Plattdeutsch ist wieder auf der Strecke geblieben.
> 
> Wie sollen die sich später bei euch im Ort, wo nur Bauern sind verständigen.
> 
> Gudd goan



Du hast mal wieder keine Ahnung.

Der Bauer an sich ist wie die Sprache am aussterben.  Und die paar Bauern die wir hier noch haben machen einen auf Energie (Solarzellen bis die Scheunenbalken biegen) und Biogas.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder die Kurve zurück zu dem was die Politiker machen: keiner  versteht es und wenn dann jemand aufsteht und demonstriert, dann ist das  ein Angriff auf die Menschheit und allgemeine Sicherheit.



"[...]man verdammt alles in Bausch und Bogen und sagt eigentlich nur: Wenn andere die Macht hätten, wäre  alles besser."


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2015)

vierlagig schrieb:


> "[...]man verdammt alles in Bausch und Bogen und sagt eigentlich nur: Wenn andere die Macht hätten, wäre  alles besser."



Bestimmt nicht.
Behauptest du, dass du alle Endscheidungen die in den letzten, sagen wir 8 Jahren verstanden hast?
Ich verstehe weder das Gesetz zu den erneuerbaren Energien ( wie weit ist es von der Nordsee bis Bayern und wie hoch ist der ohmsche Widerstand von Kupfer? ) noch die PKW Maut (warum das ganze Theater) und noch TTIP und warum da Konzerne ihre eigenen Richter berufen können.  
Bist du damit einverstanden, dass Konzerne gegen Gesetze klagen können und auch bezahlt werden (siehe Vattenfall)?
Also langsam kommen mir echt Zweifel.....

Wir brauchen  nicht unbedingt eine andere Regierung, aber wir brauchen eine, die die Menschen aus und in Deutschland vertritt. 


bike


----------



## vierlagig (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht.



ähm - doooohoch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht.
> Behauptest du, dass du alle Endscheidungen die in den letzten, sagen wir 8 Jahren verstanden hast?



Müsste man doch wie bei Verträgen lesen und wenn man es nicht versteht nachfragen können.


----------



## bike (21 Januar 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Müsste man doch wie bei Verträgen lesen und wenn man es nicht versteht nachfragen können.



Das möchten doch viele die auch zu den Demonstrationen gehen.
Ich auch und unser Abgeordnerter gibt zur Antwort:
Er wisse es nicht aber es würde schon seine Richtigkeit haben.

Genau darum geht es auch in diesem Thread.


bike


----------



## Bapho (22 Januar 2015)

Das mit dem Lesen dürfte ja bei TTIP bissle schwierig werden. 
Man schaue sich die Länder an die sowas mit unseren Freunden aus Usaland abgeschlossen haben und was das so für lustige Probleme bringt.
Alles diffuse Ängste.


----------



## bike (22 Januar 2015)

Bapho schrieb:


> Alles diffuse Ängste.



Diffus?
Also wenn bei jeder Gesetzesänderung irgend ein dahergelaufener Konzern Geld will und kein Gericht darüber entscheidet, sondern ein Gremium, das keiner gewählt hat, durch nichts legitimiert ist aber vom Geld bezahlt ist entscheidet, ist das wirklich diffus?

Aber jetzt ist es ja so weit, dass wir Steuerzahler für alle anderen Schulden in der EU zahlen.
Dann ist ja eh nix mehr zu holen, wenn alles bezahlt wurde.

Wer bezahlt meine Schulden? 


bike


----------



## mariob (26 Januar 2015)

Hi,
heute ein schönes Bild, zugegeben, es ist eine Krawallgazette aber das hier ist genial:

http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachrichten.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/55308839-e1422231838889.jpg

Link zum Titel, um das mal nicht aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen:

http://deutsche-wirtschafts-nachric...te-prognose-zeigt-erdrutsch-sieg-fuer-syriza/

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Januar 2015)

"einheitliche Kranken- und Arbeitslosenversicherung nach US-amerikanischem Vorbild"

Davon träumen wir doch schon lange, oder? :sb5:


----------



## bike (26 Januar 2015)

Kann ich die alte BRD bitte zurückbekommen?

Da waren wir im Ausland gerngesehen und man konnte stolz sein.
Doch jetzt?
Man muss sich für Mutti und die fülligen SPD Bozen entschuldigen, die außer heißer Luft nichts von sich geben.
Jetzt man hat die SED im Bundestag und Grüne, die einmal gegen Krieg waren, machen bei dem ganzen Dreck mit.
Warum?

Mit geht auch PEGIDA und die ganzen Gegendemonstrationen auf die Nerven.
Ich will, wenn ich Deutschland bin, nicht ständig den selben Mist in nahezu jedem Sender ansehen.

Doch kann ich immer noch nicht zu allem ja sagen, tut mir leid.
Jetzt wäre ich froh, einmal Tipps zu lesen, was getan werden kann.
Denn so wie in Griechenland darf es nicht werden. 
Stellt euch vor die SED kommt wieder an die Macht

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich will, wenn ich Deutschland bin, nicht ständig den selben Mist in nahezu jedem Sender ansehen.
> ......
> ...



Dann sei doch einfach ein anderes Land... Die Welt ist groß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2015)

Ich bin Lumerland, eine Insel mit zwei Bergen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2015)

Den einen Berg an dir kenne ich ja.... Wo ist der 2. ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Januar 2015)

An der Geschichte muss ich noch Arbeiten


----------



## bike (27 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dann sei doch einfach ein anderes Land... Die Welt ist groß



Suche einen Freiwilligen der mir ein Bein ausreißt, sonst kann ich darüber nicht lachen. 


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Januar 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ich bin bestimmt kein Leisetreter, doch so wie es hier wieder abgeht das ist kein Stil.
> 
> bike



Soeben fiel in Baden-Würtemberg ein hart arbeitender Angestellter vom Stuhl


----------



## bike (27 Januar 2015)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Soeben fiel in Baden-Würtemberg ein hart arbeitender Angestellter vom Stuhl



Schlafen am Arbeitsplatz, okay, doch sollte die Koordination so sein, dass man nicht vom Stuhl fällt, damit es nicht aufkommt. 

Also dein Stuhl war nicht passend.


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Januar 2015)

Also ich habe eben erst das imaginäre Popcorn ausgepackt. Bitte noch nicht aufhören, das ist meine "gute-Nacht"-Lektüre.

gerade diese Ausreißerdisskussionen wie.....

- Wer oder was ist Gott?
- Facharbeiter-Mangel oder doch Lohndumping?
- Wo ist RNs zweiter Berg?

.... turnen mich am meisten an 

Weiter so!

Flo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2015)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ......
> 
> .... *turnen* mich am meisten an
> 
> ...




Jetzt kommt noch die Verunstaltung der deutschen Sprache dazu.


----------



## Markus (27 Januar 2015)

Also irgendwie passt keiner vor euch so wirklich ins Muster der typischen PEGIDA Gegner:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...ger-der-gegenbewegung-nopegida-a-1014993.html


----------



## bike (27 Januar 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Also irgendwie passt keiner vor euch so wirklich ins Muster der typischen PEGIDA Gegner:
> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...ger-der-gegenbewegung-nopegida-a-1014993.html



Ich passe ja fast  nicht in meine Schuhe, wie soll ich da in solch ein Klischee passen?
Ja, ich bin gegen Stuttgart 21, denn da wird Dummheit in Beton gegossen.
Ich war einmal grün? (wobei ich mal nachlesen muss was grün war, denn ich bin und  war gegen Krieg und gegen Waffen für jeden dahergelaufen Diktator)
Und wenn ich mir den Artikel genauer anschaue:
Zuerst sind es 45-50 jährigen, kurz drauf sind es die 36- 45 jährigen ja was ist denn jetzt richtig? 

Wichtig ist doch, dass man etwas tut, egal was.
Und ja ich bin nicht schuldig, was vor 70 Jahren beendet wurde, ich war damals nicht dabei und wusste es nicht( wer weiß schon, was war bevor man geboren wurde? )


bike


----------



## marlob (27 Januar 2015)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt noch die Verunstaltung der deutschen Sprache dazu.


Ist doch deutsch
Aus dem Duden:


> ...
> *turnen*
> 
> Wortart:          schwaches Verb
> ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2015)

da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein.......

ausser


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turnen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2015)

marlob schrieb:


> Ist doch deutsch
> Aus dem Duden:



Geil.... Das SPS-Forum hat auf KingHelmer die gleiche Wirkung wie ne Tüte


----------



## hucki (27 Januar 2015)

marlob schrieb:


> > *turnen*
> >
> > ...
> >
> > ...



Also in unserer Gegend heißt das so viel wie "*Sport treiben*".


----------



## Bapho (28 Januar 2015)

Das schlimme ist ja, daß viele Leute auf beiden Seiten eigentlich dasselbe wollen und nur gegeneinander ausgespielt werden. 
Chaoten  gibt es da überall, auf der Demo vor 2 Wochen habe ich so einen Haufen,  ca 50 Leute, armer Irrer gesehen, die zum Teil vermummt veruscht haben  durch die Polizeiabsperrung zu brechen und sich auf die Demonstranten zu  stürtzen. Was wird da wohl passieren... einfach nur lebensmüde.

Jeder  meckert über TTIP usw. dann hat man mal paar Leute auf der Strasse und  der Großteil sind eben nicht dumpfe braune Idioten sonder ganz normale  Leute und was ist, die werden in der übelsten Art und Weise  niedergemacht. Aber so tun die sich wenigstens nicht zusammen und  schmeissen den Dreck gemeinsam in die richtige Richtung. Nein, da wird  dann wieder auf die Demo mit dem richtigen Namen gewartet, und die muß  am richtigen Tag, Montag geht nicht da ist Pilates, sein und die  Schriftart des Namens muß mir gefallen und die Farbe des Schildes und  ich möchte persönlich eingeladen werden und jeder will dabei was zu  sagen haben. Mit Facebook, Twitter und dem ganzen Kram bewegt man nix. 
Auch  bleibt die Unzufriedenheit ja bei den Leuten, gleich wenn die Demos  morgen verboten werden, dann äußert sich das irgendwann wieder und wenn  die Leute dann noch richtig frustriert sind wird es immer radikaler. Ein  Blick ins Geschichtsbuch zeigt was aus solchen Situationen werden kann.


----------



## KingHelmer (28 Januar 2015)

Kenn ihr denn nicht das Gefühl, wenn jemand einen Salto ausführt und ihr demjenigen Hilfestellung gibt?
Dann seid ihr angeturnt worden.

Nichts anderes hab ich gemeint 

Was ihr schon wieder denkt, gleich den Drogen-Hammer ausgepackt!


----------



## Bapho (28 Januar 2015)

Wenn du das auf einem Tisch machst ist das dann ein Turntable?


----------

